# Kit Nike+



## hollowdeadoss (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

J'ai acheté comme cadeau un Ipod Touch à ma femme pour son anniversaire. 
Vu qu'elle court beaucoup beaucoup (pas dans notre couple hein ) des amis voulaient lui prendre le Kit Nike+. 

J'ai regardé sur le net, à priori c'est bon, mais j'ai deux trois questions: 
-Ils vendent juste les capteurs parfois sur le net en disant que c'est bon si on a un Ipod Touch ... mais je supposes qu'ils veulent dire qu'on est déjà censé avoir le Kit et prendre un capteur en remplacement? Car bon si tu mets un capteur dans ta chaussure ... je vois pas trop comment ça marche sinon. 

-Pour ceux qui ont utilisé ce Kit, est-ce vraiment "simple", intuitif? L'idée ça serait qu'elle puisse s'en servir dans son entrainement pour les semis marathon, mais elle est vraiment une manche avec les nouvelles technologies 

-Est-ce possible de rajouter une sorte de poche sur la chaussure si on ne court pas avec des Nike? 

-Et enfin pour attacher votre Ipod quand vous courrez vous utilisez la sangle au bras ou plutôt quelque chose à la ceinture? 

Merci pour tout renseignement 

Hollow


----------



## djailla (31 Mai 2010)

Hello

Alors je pense qu'en tant que rédacteur d'un blog dédié au kit Nike + iPod ( http://blog.djailla.com ) , je peux arriver à répondre à tes questions !

L'iPod Touch 2G contient déjà la puce Bluetooth pour recevoir le signal du capteur Nike+, donc pas besoin de rajouter le connecteur sur le port dock de l'iPodTouch, tout est déjà dedans ! Achète donc juste le capteur Nike+

C'est vraiment très simple, tu l'appli, la voix te dis de marcher pour activer le capteur, tu appuie sur start et c'est parti !!! Plus qu'a appuyer sur stop à la fin de la sortie et de voir en temps réel ses performances.

J'ai une autre méthode pour utiliser le capteur Nike+ avec tout type de chaussure :
http://blog.djailla.com/2006/10/30/asics-ipod/

Moi j'utilise parfois un iPhone 3GS avec un brassard comme celui ci :
http://blog.djailla.com/2010/02/24/test-du-brassard-belkin-dualfit/

En espérant avoir répondu à tes question


----------



## hollowdeadoss (31 Mai 2010)

Merci beaucoup Djailla!! 

Je vais aller faire un tour sur ton blog  Et essayer de mettre ma femme là dessus mais je penses que je vais me mettre à courir pour devoir lui montrer


----------

